# Amen! Have the $$ to get Ag tires - but need help please - what is the sears part# ?



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

The Sears part number for the rims/tire combo? I have not been on the forum in a long time and for that I say ... sorry, but the old DGT6000 has been chugging along.

I have tried several searches and just can't get my wording right I guess. 

I remember someone has the part number as part of their avitar or picture I beleive? 

I think the Sears are the AT101 Chevron (spellung?) and I really would like the Tru Power but for the total cost I am trying to keep that around $250 ish for rims and tires. I really don't want to buy some china tire and would like to get the Sears ones.
Love to have some 3-5 ribs on front. Alabama clay and red mud/muck...

About to do the 1 hour commute home. I'll check in when I get home. Thank you for your help!

~GOD BLESS~

john


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

What size tire does it take, and do you have your model#?? The last i heard they are phasing out the at101, and replacing it with the R4.. I put Carlisle super lugs on my oe craftsman wheels 20x10x8...Its my avatar..


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

*I have 24X12X12 Carlisle turf-savers OEM on now*

and I was certain someone had a part# that you could call sears with to get two rear rims with the lug tires mounted for $200. 

I do like the super lugs but would need the tru power from carlisle for the rear rims I have i'd get the 23 x10.5x12 Tru Power.

Tractor info: Model# 917.276120 DGT6000 27hp Kohler Pro

Thank you for your post and help.

~GOD BLESS~

john


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Question,please? Why replace the rear rims? New rims for that tractor(p/n148738x624),are $82.50each,but you can get the same rims,used,for $25 each.They're just a standard,5-bolt,12" rear rim,and are used on most tractors!You could get a couple of nice ones,and have the extra money for the front ribbies!By the way,rear rims are offset,so if you want a wider track,just reverse them.It adds 4" to the track width.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tractor Supply Co. has a set of cool v-lug tires,#0303181,size= 23x10.5x12.for $99.99 ea. If you want to see them,on a tractor,go to tractor pulling forum,here, & look for thread "first win!".I WANT a set,for FRANKENWHEELS!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Tractor Supply Co. has a set of cool v-lug tires,#0303181,size= 23x10.5x12.for $99.99 ea. If you want to see them,on a tractor,go to tractor pulling forum,here, & look for thread "first win!".I WANT a set,for FRANKENWHEELS!


Also check Tuckertire on Ebay or GCT? Wholesale. 

BTW, if you find tires and rims from Sears for 200.00.......I'm a player, let me know


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Thanks for the tips*

I have been unsuccessful in finding used rims on ebay, criagslist or locally. So if I can find that sears part# I would go with new rims and tires (based on their price for the 'deal') if I can not then I'll just mount up to my existing rims.

Would like some ribs for the front but can wait if $$ is low


If I reverse the rear rims I would guess that the 54" deck will not fit due to the rear guuage wheels and clearence right?

Congrats on the tractor pulling - I can only imagine how fun it is. I am an old gear head and if it were not for antique outboards I would consider playing around with a new hobby ; ) 



I'm still looking for the sears #.~GOD BLESS~

john


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

klein444 said:


> I have been unsuccessful in finding used rims on ebay, criagslist or locally. So if I can find that sears part# I would go with new rims and tires (based on their price for the 'deal') if I can not then I'll just mount up to my existing rims.
> 
> Would like some ribs for the front but can wait if $$ is low
> 
> ...



I am not sure about your tractor but mine has the 54" deck, and the lugs have plenty of clearence... Your wheels where $83.00 each on searspartsdirect.com..which i think is alot over priced but what can you do..


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Found it! With help from friends @ the other tractor forum Sears sku# 241670 - WARN*

If you call sears or try online they will say it does not exist! You have to call a store and have them punch it in at the register - the store may ask for a district or region number - just tell them to use the district or region number that they are located in and then this #241670. I just called my local store after spending time online and with 800# Sears. Dan pulled them right up $199 and special order item. 
Thank you for all the help!

~GOD BLESS~

john


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Glad to hear you found them thats a good deal too....


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You ned to go to www.SEARS PARTS DIRECT.com, Just put in the model #,in the lawn& garden area,and you can order,and pay with a credit,or pre-paid debit card.I do it all the time!


----------

